# Gravlax



## Bolas De Fraile (May 19, 2011)

At the request of my brother I am making Gravadlax for Sunday. I just mix salt and sugar  2:1 dip the fillets in it, lay the first fillet skin side down cover with loads of chopped dill, form a sandwich using the other fillet skin side up put cling wrap on the fish with some weights and stick in the fridge turning the sandwich over daily, any tips or tricks would be great.


----------



## giggler (May 19, 2011)

There was a nice "thread" on this some time back..don't know how it all worked out..

How safe is making your own gravlaks/gravlax?

My post "giggler" has a recipe I used once with good results.. the link still seems to work.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Selkie (May 19, 2011)

Bolas, my friend, I recall that in some of your photos you use a wire fish basket on the grill. How does it work for you? Do you like it?

My cooking fish has been limited to resting on aluminum foil under the broiler, but this season I'm determined to do a significant amount of using the grill for more than just hamburgers or chicken. From the kitchen sink, out the door and to the grill is about eight steps, so it's not as if it's inconvenient!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 19, 2011)

Selkie mate I use the wire basket when I can remember for thin skinned fish like Mackerel and it works well, most of the time I use the Greek method of rubbing cut lemons onto the hot grill bars, you get good marks and no sticking.
Gravadlax, the first pic is the salt,sugar and some dried dill the rest is pretty self explanatory, I used a lot of fresh dill from the garden for the "sandwich" I will post the pics of what it looks like when we eat it on Sunday.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 19, 2011)

Yummmmm! It is recommended that the fish be frozen first to kill any possible parasites.

As for the wire rack and fish and a grill... it is a lovely and easy way to cook more than fish.... experiment filling it with veggies too!


----------



## taxlady (May 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> At the request of my brother I am making Gravadlax for Sunday. I just mix salt and sugar  2:1 dip the fillets in it, lay the first fillet skin side down cover with loads of chopped dill, form a sandwich using the other fillet skin side up put cling wrap on the fish with some weights and stick in the fridge turning the sandwich over daily, any tips or tricks would be great.



Looks good. I have always added about 2 tablespoons of booze: akvavit, vodka, or brandy  I would turn it at least twice daily. It should only need 2-3 days, but an extra day or three shouldn't hurt it.

Many Danish recipes use lemon juice instead of the booze, or even orange juice. Some include some grated lemon rind.

The only trick I can think of is that if you want gravadlaks in a hurry, you can slice the salmon thinly and then marinate it for a few hours.


----------



## taxlady (May 19, 2011)

I have a pet peeve about the spelling. It's the "x". It isn't used in Scandinavian languages. In Danish, Swedish, and Norwegian salmon is "laks". The only country that traditionally makes this dish and uses an x in the spelling is Icelandic: graflax. I think the x in the English spelling of the word comes from the transliterated Yiddish word, "lox". Even German doesn't spell salmon with an x, "lachs".

But, from what I can see, gravlax and gravadlax are the spellings that have been adopted in English. Sigh
<end rant>


----------



## Hoot (May 19, 2011)

Well, I have been eyeballin' this for a spell, and dagnab it, it looks mighty tasty!!!
Misfortunately, I doubt that I will be able to talk Mrs Hoot into tasting it, but I reckon I am gonna have to try this. Gonna fetch some salmon to the house today!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 19, 2011)

Tax I had a bad experience with a bottle of akvavit is it true that it is a by product of the Danish petroleum industry.
Thanks for all the comments and whoever managed to put the pic of the Ovambo mother and daughter 2nd down I like it.

Ps grill I have been making Gravad of and on for 40 yrs and never froze the fish before my Mad cow disease kill all known bacteria just like the napalm called akvavit


----------



## taxlady (May 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tax I had a bad experience with a bottle of akvavit is it true that it is a by product of the Danish petroleum industry.
> ...



I have never heard that. It could be, though I doubt it. According to Akvavit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, it's made from grain or potatoes. If it is a by product of the petroleum industry, then vodka might be too. The alcohol used to make most white vinegar is petroleum based. 

Most people who have a bad experience with akvavit drank too much of it. That is very easy when drinking akvavit with Scandihoovians


----------



## buckytom (May 19, 2011)

tax mate, you need to relax a bit...


lol, bolax made me say that.

and were squareheads or norskies. scandahoovians are swedes. and i don't mean turnips. although they look alike.


----------

